

Zappos/6pm got hacked - captainaj
http://www.6pm.com/product/8327195/color/486364?zlfid=72&PID=4485850&AID=10538037&utm_source=1122587&Pub_Name=Slickdeals+LLC

======
kolev
At $10K, it's a steal! Literally!

